# JimBob Carter for free tomorrow!



## cyberfairy (Mar 14, 2006)

Jim Bob Carter (From Carter Unstoppable Sex Machine of course) and Chris T.T are playing a free gig in the Porter cellar bar in Bath tomorrow night   Know there's not many Bath urbs but hey, this might be worth travelling from afar away as Yate or Stroud


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 15, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Jim Bob Carter (From Carter Unstoppable Sex Machine of course) and Chris T.T are playing a free gig in the Porter cellar bar in Bath tomorrow night   Know there's not many Bath urbs but hey, this might be worth travelling from afar away as Yate or Stroud



As far away as stroud   

but that's ages away, surely anything north of Gloucester is Scot Land?

But Bath, well, it's often quicker for us Bristlites to get to Bath as it is to get around our own city. A bus from Horfield, where I live, to the Mall (up the road as the crow fliies) goes round and round the estates for 45 minutes.

Worth thinking about. Bath is more local to me in terms of time spent getting there than, um.... areas local to me.


----------



## Kevicious (Mar 16, 2006)

Great gig, wasn't it? Good venue as well, never been there before. Great veggie menu as well....


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 16, 2006)

Kevicious said:
			
		

> Great gig, wasn't it? Good venue as well, never been there before. Great veggie menu as well....


Twas fab were it not?    I was the one sitting next to the man selling the cds all night and was introduced to JimBob by my mate


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 16, 2006)

Oi Cyber!

Ya going to kabu girly er wa?


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 16, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Oi Cyber!
> 
> Ya going to kabu girly er wa?


Troll!  Don't want to promise as been constantly rubbish at attending meetups  due to being so much in the sticks but very very much want to...if I had a Blackberry, would make a note with one of those cool little sticks which I would lose and be dead efficient but as it is will put a mental post it note in my head which will prob unstick and be remembered on the night itself as I sit with an empty bottle of wine, Casualty and trying to pretend my cat does like to play with me and her scratches are playful.....  So see you there! Hope you are well, lovely one and that there are good toilet facilities at the Thekla


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 16, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> As far away as stroud
> 
> but that's ages away, surely anything north of Gloucester is Scot Land?
> 
> ...


Come to Bath then


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 16, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Troll!  Don't want to promise as been constantly rubbish at attending meetups  due to being so much in the sticks but very very much want to...if I had a Blackberry, would make a note with one of those cool little sticks which I would lose and be dead efficient but as it is will put a mental post it note in my head which will prob unstick and be remembered on the night itself as I sit with an empty bottle of wine, Casualty and trying to pretend my cat does like to play with me and her scratches are playful.....  So see you there! Hope you are well, lovely one and that there are good toilet facilities at the Thekla



Just hang yer arse over the port side hon


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 16, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Just hang yer arse over the port side hon


will hopefully see you there  Now stop derailing my dead thread  Still think a Bath meet should be arranged though as there are two of us


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 16, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Come to Bath then



Yeh, I might well do next time. I'm still really quite ill, but I've started taking anti-histamines to deal with the way I get pains reaction from fumes, which is helping, and some days I'm almost normal when I've got all things under control.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 16, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yeh, I might well do next time. I'm still really quite ill, but I've started taking anti-histamines to deal with the way I get pains reaction from fumes, which is helping, and some days I'm almost normal when I've got all things under control.


I hope you feel better soon  Bath I should say though is hideous for fumes as in a valley with tall buildings-was reading about it the other day and apparently walking through bath the same as smoking 40 fags  The Bell has a nice beer garden though


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 16, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I hope you feel better soon  Bath I should say though is hideous for fumes as in a valley with tall buildings-was reading about it the other day and apparently walking through bath the same as smoking 40 fags  The Bell has a nice beer garden though



It's kind of ok in the areas where it's pedestrianised, and the traffic is filtered around in a sort of diffuse loop, but anywhere where I'm stuck smack in the middle of the traffic, and I'm soon wobbling and feeling sick and dizzy.

But Bristol has got to be good practice for Bath anyway,

and yes, the Bell is nice


----------

